# Pork Butt Pricing?



## oberst (Mar 14, 2017)

Just got a deboned pork butt of 10 pounds for $1.38 a pound, starting to cut up below.  There was just a few ounces of waste I trimmed out.  Some nice fat but not a whole lot; seems about right for sausage.   In the case was another butt, with bone in and heavy skin on for $.76 a pound.  I've trimmed those out before but a lot of waste.  Just wondering what folks are finding out there and what a "good" price is for the various cuts we see in the case.













Pork cutup.jpg



__ oberst
__ Mar 14, 2017


----------



## murraysmokin (Mar 14, 2017)

We are doing our annual sausage gathering & pucked up 2 cases 160 lb for 1.19 @ lb I am up in michigan north of detroit.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 14, 2017)

Anything under $1.75 is good in my area. There is only one store within 20 miles...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 14, 2017)

Picnics are .99 a lb every day here.   Bone in butts are , last time a bought a case was 1.25.


----------



## h8that4u (Mar 14, 2017)

.99 per pound for bone in pork butts here in northern Colorado.


----------



## shoebe (Mar 15, 2017)

$1.79 bone in here


----------



## whistech (Mar 15, 2017)

Every day price here is $1.49 to $1.69 a pound.    Sale price is $.99 cents a pound.    I am anxiously awaiting the next sale, was hoping it would come out in the grocery adds today but no luck.     One store does have choice grade chuck roasts and bottom round for $2.50 a pound so I will stock up on those this week.     Another store has fresh picnics for $.79 cents a pound but I have used those before and there was too much waste between the bone and the skin for making sausage.    If the stores don't put pork butts on sale pretty soon, I will bite the bullet and pay $1.79 a pound for boneless pork butts at Costco.


----------



## dog1234 (Mar 18, 2017)

.99 cents a lb on sale.

South Louisiana


----------



## b-one (Mar 18, 2017)

I just went out to get one $2.99# turned tail and ran to a GFS cash and carry $1.19#. I thought all the pigs may have been wiped off the planet at $2.99#.:bigsmile:


----------



## checkdude (Mar 18, 2017)

Wow! Just got some yesterday for 3.99 and i think i got a deal! NOT!


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 6, 2017)

Safeways in my area have whole bone-in butts for $.99 lb thru July 11th. They call them "pork shoulder blade roasts", though.

Limit is 2 per transaction.


----------



## zerowin (Jul 6, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Anything under $1.75 is good in my area. There is only one store within 20 miles...JJ





c farmer said:


> Picnics are .99 a lb every day here.   Bone in butts are , last time a bought a case was 1.25.


Where are you two finding these may I ask?  I had an 8lb 1.39pp on sale two weeks ago, a rare find,  but 1.79 pp is the normal sale prices in the York area, usually 2+ pp off sale.


----------



## shyzabrau (Jul 6, 2017)

Normal price around here is $1.79 - $2.19 for bone-in butt. I bought six when they were on sale for $0.99 a pound. I plan to use up the last of the six this weekend, so I'm on the lookout for another sale...


----------



## cksteele (Jul 6, 2017)

here in Canada  we use kg  not pounds,  around here where i  live full bone in pork butts are usually $20-25 Canadian dollars. so about like $14-$19 bucks US  for a  bone in  butt


----------



## sargon (Jul 6, 2017)

$1.99/lb. Hoping for a sale within the next week or two from surplus 4th stock, but Kroger's case wasn't exactly overflowing earlier today so my dreams there may get crushed.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 6, 2017)

BONLESS Shoulder runs $1.83 a lb right now regular price at Cash and Cary. Boneless pork Cushion Picnic will run $1.56 per lb. on sale right now at $1.38 per lb. It will have skin on it, but  I love making cracklins and pork rinds so I don't mind getting any of it skin-on. I will save it in the freezer for later. Better deal and price for just about any cook that calls for a pork butt!


----------



## Joanna_1990 (Aug 10, 2020)

I come from Poland and I have a problem with converters. convert price per lb to price per kg, lb to kg price conversion. The website https://howkgtolbs.com/cost-per-pound-to-cost-per-kilo helped me. I sincerely recommend it.


----------

